
Women Founders Investors Leaders SV Tech  - wglb
http://www.businessinsider.com/women-founders-investors-leaders-sv-tech-2014-3#grace-garey-2
======
slvv
It's great that a list like this exists, to start, but it would be even better
if it provided some info about the educations and backgrounds of each woman
listed. That would really help younger women or those not yet involved in
startups & tech to find out about paths they could follow.

